# APPLE IPAD 2



## miggy1 (Aug 31, 2012)

just brought a apple ipad 2, need help how do i transfer photos from my laptop to the ipad 2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this here: 

How to Transfer Photos from PC to iPad 2 - Sync Photos from Computer to iPad 2


----------

